# 11 Week puppy making Clicking noises (normal?)



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey guys, Gunner is 11 weeks old today and I've noticed he started clicking about a week ago. He had his 10 week check up and the vet said everything looked okay and it might just be from growing.

I just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced this and what you did to help or if you just let it go. Does it go away? Should I be concerned, etc.

I know the normal response is, go ask the professionals (vet). But I'm looking for first hand experience from the owners.

The clicking is mostly when trotting or running (playing with the other dogs). And sometimes after getting up from a nap and stretching.

Any input would be appreciated.


Sean


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I myself have never heard of this, since it has something to do with the joints I guess it could be part of the growing process. Someone that is better informed may offer some suggestions for you.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Is the clicking coming from the limbs/joints themselves? 
I know I've heard a clicking noise before when puppies are playing, and it just comes from the tongue hitting the soft palate at the roof of the mouth. Is it possible that's what you might be hearing?


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Trim his nails! lol. 
so sorry, couldn't help it. 
Could it be a little tooth chatter from excitement? Or is it definitely from the body?


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Discoetheque said:


> Is the clicking coming from the limbs/joints themselves?
> I know I've heard a clicking noise before when puppies are playing, and it just comes from the tongue hitting the soft palate at the roof of the mouth. Is it possible that's what you might be hearing?


Definitely coming from the body. It's hard to pin point because it doesn't happen when I move any limbs softly. I would guess a back leg. 



1sttimeforgsd said:


> I myself have never heard of this, since it has something to do with the joints I guess it could be part of the growing process. Someone that is better informed may offer some suggestions for you.


I'll see if I can record the sound. But I think that will be a little challenging. 



lesslis said:


> Trim his nails! lol.
> so sorry, couldn't help it.
> Could it be a little tooth chatter from excitement? Or is it definitely from the body?


Haha good one. I'm almost positive it's from the body. There's no limping or whimpering while walking or running. So it can't be something bad?


----------

